# Place of service



## coder1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Do anyone know what the place of service for Long Term Care facilities???


----------



## searchthweb (Feb 25, 2011)

*Answer in a Nutshell ...*

Hello

13 is the POS for "Assisted Living Facility," which is "Congregate residential facility with self-contained living units providing assessment of each resident's needs and on-site support 24 hours a day, seven days a week, with the capacity to deliver or arrange for services including some health care and other services.

If the Long-Term care is done at a hospice, then the POS would be 34.  This facility is where the patient has something malignant.

I would think one of those two place of service codes would cover a "Long Term Facility."


----------



## coder1 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Ltac*

Thank you , for your quick reply,

How about the E/M codes that are associated with long term. If the long term care is being provided in nursing home or in hospital could I still use place of service 13 but with nursing home codes 99304-99310 or inpatient codes???


----------

